# Comparing An Outback 210Rs To A Jay Feather Exp 213



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone compared an Outback 210RS to a Jay Feather EXP 213 or a Trail-Cruiser TC-24RS? They all seem very similar. Why should I choose one over the other? I'm moving up from a 2008 Chalet Takena 1850 (19ft). I know it is not much of a jump up in size, but I think that not having to make and unmake the bed/table will make a huge difference with two small kids and my wife. Also each kid will have their own bunk. I think that the trailers above are all that I want to tow with our 2008 GMC Sierra 1500 Crew Cab 5.3v8 4.10gears.

Any info, experience or thoughts on the above trailers would be great! We are looking at new trailers.

Thanks!

Jason
Hillsboro, Oregon


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

First of all, Welcome to the Site!!!

Now, you'll likely find some bias around here, but it isn't named Outbackers for nothing.









I have been in the Jayco and Trail Cruiser, but not those particular models. When we first shopped for rear slide type trailers, we really liked the OB, but were considering purchasing the R-Vision product because it was significantly cheaper. Some of the features weren't as nice, but we were headed in that direction until we found out about Lakeshore RV and Holman's RV prices. That made them equal from a cost standpoint and sealed the deal for us.


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the greeting!

One local dealer has both the TC and the Outback. My guess is that they will want to move the TC as it has been on the lot longer. Another local dealer said that they may or may not get the Jayco EXP in, but that I can order it if I want. So far I like the Outback better then the TC except for the following. The extra step to get into the Outback, the door that does not open very far (has a rod that keeps it from hitting the awning), the decor (what are they thinking?) nothing matches the cushions are different from the walls which is different from the bed/blinds. It also seems like the bed is wider then it is long, my feet hang over the edge, I guess we could always sleep the other direction.

I am still considering other options, but they seem to keep adding too much length to the trailer.

Thanks again,

Jason


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome from Washington State!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

roguegaston said:


> Now, you'll likely find some bias around here, but it isn't named Outbackers for nothing.


I am not sure about the Jayco, but, am sure that you would really like love the Outback







(no bias here







)

Have you considered the Outback 250RS?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome!



roguegaston said:


> So far I like the Outback better then the TC except for the following. The extra step to get into the Outback, the door that does not open very far (has a rod that keeps it from hitting the awning), the decor (what are they thinking?) nothing matches the cushions are different from the walls which is different from the bed/blinds. It also seems like the bed is wider then it is long, my feet hang over the edge, I guess we could always sleep the other direction.


I've not compared to these trailer directly, but thought I'd chime in with an initial few thoughts on your comment. 

Extra Step. I consider this a good thing for two reasons. In my previous trailer, I only had two steps...but the first step could often be very tall step if the sites sloping at all. In addition, this is a side effect of the Outback being a little higher than the average trailer which is better for clearance purposes...especially simply backing into some driveways.
Agreed on the door. My door is the same... I don't think the little rod is expressly for the purpose of not hitting awning...it's more to just hold the door...but it does keep it off the awning arm. <sigh>
Is the TC bed longer? I think the bed lengths are pretty common among trailers...and both appear to be considered "Rear King Slides". If you'd laid down in 'em both, then I'd guess you'd know. My feet over hang in my short queen bed... <sigh> I don't like it either.
Decor... it's all personal preference ;-) we tend to make custom covers for most seating surfaces anyway. We have dogs and cats that often travel with us.
I personally like the fit and feel of the Outbacks better than other I looked. Good luck in your comparison! Lots of people to help sway you here ;-)

Holman's has a 2011 listed on their website for $21,500...and if you click the link they'll send an email with an even better price (probably). Compare it to what your dealer is quoting you. In my situation, it was better than what the local dealer was offering for a year older (but new) and including my trade. Holman's was cheaper and I still had my old camper to sell.

Word on the street is that more than one person has driven from the NorthWest to Lakeshore or Holman's to fetch a trailer ;-)


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got an email back from Holman RV, they do have good prices. It may even be worth it to pay for transport to Oregon.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I can shed some unbiased light on this topic as I just traded in my Jay Feather 19H for the Outback 312BH. I liked my Jayco, but I love my outback. I think it is a little superior in construction. Better quality cabinets and drawers. The outback sits much higher off the ground. 3 steps as opposed to 1. Makes dumping into a tote much easier. I just so happened to be in a bunch of Jay Feathers yesterday so I have seen the newer models. I noticed they changed the woodwork to cherry which is nice. But I don't think your comparing apples to apples. Jay Feather trailers are in an "introductory" class of trailers. I think Jayco's Eagle series is more like the Outback. I looked at the Eagle and it was MUCH heavier.

Anyway, that's my unprofessional opinion. Good Luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

roguegaston said:


> I just got an email back from Holman RV, they do have good prices. It may even be worth it to pay for transport to Oregon.


Jason,

Hey..I'm from Hillsboro..actually born there. Moved out East...all the way to Beaverton.









I'm sure you are looking at Curtis for the Outback. I can tell you they will not compete with Hollmans or Lakeshore for pricing. We drove from Beaverton to Lakeshore (Michigan) last summer and AFTER paying for fuel, I still saved just over $7,000!!!

I can't comment on the other trailer you're looking at, but I know that 210RS is a nice little unit. I say "little" for a reason...you will get cramped in there after a season or two. The 250RS offers the side slide and that will make a HUGE difference in the interior space. It also has a King bed, which is really nice.

The gas strut on the door was on my list of "WHY" when we got ours, now I can't imagine NOT having it. You can open the door and the stut will open it fully...great for when you have your hands full (food...beer...kids...etc)

I paid to have my last Outback's axles flipped to gain more height after ripping off the rear stabilizer and rear step. We have some awesome camping here in Oregon/Washington, but getting there is sometimes have the battle. Having that extra height from the factory now, will come in very handy on some roads. Don't think of the extra step as a bad thing....it really is a good thing.

Check Keystone for other color schemes. I'm guessing you only saw one and thye might have mixed/match some of the stuff. Feel free to check out my personal web site for pictures of our 2010 301BQ. It is a bit bigger than what you are looking at, but it will give you a better understanding of our interior and some of the features on the Outback line.

http://home.comcast....rjim1/index.htm

...btw, is Gaston Oregon a home town? Just wondering due to your user name.


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I'm just not comfortable towing the 27'9 long 250RS with our 1500 Sierra. I'm not going to get a new TV. We are moving from a 19'8 trailer w/o any slides, so the 210RS will be somewhat larger for us. We were also looking at a Komfort Resort 249BH, which is 25'11. That length was worrying me, then we looked at a few and the raw OSB really killed it for us. I can't imagine living with that smell.

When I was at Curtis they said that Keystone Outback was going to open a new factory in Oregon next year. Is there any truth to that? If so, we should see more dealers in Oregon, I would think.

Gaston is my family name BTW, perhaps we should move there any buy the feed store...









Thanks again,

Jason


----------



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

We are getting an Outback 210 this year, it is coming from Outlet Recreation in Fargo as the price compared to here in Calgary, Canada was significantly cheaper. After I had committed to Outlet and having checked the recommendations about Lakeshore, I checked the email price form Lakeshore and after transport charges from Lakeshore to Fargo I came out ahead going with Outlet Recreation. Outlet Recretion mentioned that I had got a real good price - I confirmed the purchase in early April and I am awaiting the call for when it will roll off the build line from Keystone so I can drive the 1,000 +/- miles one way to pick it up. I figure that after my gas and hotel and meal costs to pick it up myself from Fargo, I will cut the transport cost in half - for me this is worth the drive. I know that a direct call to Lakeshore would have possibly given me a better price than the email quote, but I was probably within +/- $500. I picked up the price for towing for Lakeshore form a post on this site saying it was $1.30/mile.

We are upgrading form a StarCraft 17fk hybrid to tow with a 2006 GMC sierra crew cab with the towing package 5.3v8 and a 3.73 axle. My father in law suggested we go for the 250RS, but like you I wanted to stay well within the towing specs. I figure with the 210RS and loading it up real good, I will be around the 80% rated total vehicle towing capacity for my TV. With our StarCraft 17fk hybrid I towed it with a Toyota Sienna minivan and it did the job with a good weight distribution towing hitch, but it was beyond the 80% of max towing capacity and pushing the 100% when we loaded up for a big trip. That is where I do not want to be again - I know that the 4.10 gears gives you extra towing capacity, so the 250RS might work for you? I eventually upgraded my TV, now the trailer - hmmm









When we bought our StarCraft we were looking for quality, while I can't remember if we looked at Jayco, we looked at a lot of brands but the StarCraft at that time was better quality than a lot of the other comparable brands. I heard from a dealer that StarCratf was bought out a couple of years ago and that the quality now is not as good. So when we were considering upgrading to a new trailer, we focused on the trailers that had a reputation for quality and our search led us to the outback 210RS. At the time we were looking (late last summer), I had not come across this site. So I was not 'biased' by the opinions of members on this site. However, it was reassuring to find a devoted following and I think that speaks to the quality of the Outback product.

This spring when we finally decide to pull the the trigger, we looked at a few other models but decided to stick with the 210RS.


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I sat in a 210RS for a few min. and I'm not sure what it is, but I don't like being in it as much as I like being in my little Takena 1850. Perhaps it is the height of the windows, the colors, or just feeling cramped. I don't know. I will have to see if I can find a 250RS to look at. Other then the front bunks, is the rest of a 280RS the same as the 250RS? The local dealer has a 280RS on their lot. I will see if I can imagine there being bunks up there. Part of the problem I see, is that I would like to keep a large dining table. The table in the 250RS is a fair amount smaller then the one I currently have up front. I guess everything is a compromise.

hmm, the search continues...


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Now, you'll likely find some bias around here, but it isn't named Outbackers for nothing.


I am not sure about the Jayco, but, am sure that you would really like love the Outback







(no bias here







)

Have you considered the Outback 250RS?

We looked at the Jay Feather 213 EXP and compared it to the Outback 210RS. They are almost exactly alike. The window next to the dinette is larger in the Jayco (it extends down farther) which I really liked. My husband was concerned at how low to the ground the 213 EXP was with sewer connection actually extending even closer to the ground from underneath the trailer. He worried it could get damaged if you went over a rock or something. We liked that the Outback was higher off the ground and seemed to be of higher quality materials and construction. We just got our 210RS and we love it!
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

roguegaston said:


> Well, I sat in a 210RS for a few min. and I'm not sure what it is, but I don't like being in it as much as I like being in my little Takena 1850. Perhaps it is the height of the windows, the colors, or just feeling cramped. I don't know. I will have to see if I can find a 250RS to look at. Other then the front bunks, is the rest of a 280RS the same as the 250RS? The local dealer has a 280RS on their lot. I will see if I can imagine there being bunks up there. Part of the problem I see, is that I would like to keep a large dining table. The table in the 250RS is a fair amount smaller then the one I currently have up front. I guess everything is a compromise.
> 
> hmm, the search continues...


My wife said the same thing when we got into our 301BQ (after driving from Beaverton to Michigan), but she fixed that in no time by removing the vertical valance's from all the windows. This REALLY helped!! Check out my site with the before/after pictures.
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_Removed_Valance.htm

BTW..we're gone this weekend, but if you'd like to check out our 2010 301BQ sometime just for the look/feel (not that you are buying this model) I'd be happy to let you check it out. This would let you get a feel for it, without a salesman all over you.


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

Go see Wagers RV in Salem. They were very helpful and competitive on the price.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

roguegaston said:


> Well, I sat in a 210RS for a few min. and I'm not sure what it is, but I don't like being in it as much as I like being in my little Takena 1850. Perhaps it is the height of the windows, the colors, or just feeling cramped. I don't know. I will have to see if I can find a 250RS to look at. Other then the front bunks, is the rest of a 280RS the same as the 250RS? The local dealer has a 280RS on their lot. I will see if I can imagine there being bunks up there. Part of the problem I see, is that I would like to keep a large dining table. The table in the 250RS is a fair amount smaller then the one I currently have up front. I guess everything is a compromise.
> 
> hmm, the search continues...


And that's why it's so important to go see the trailers. We must have sat in 50-75 trailers prior to making our latest purchase.


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

I sat in a few other trailers and they each have their pos/neg features. I keep coming back to the 210RS. It may come down to what is available nearby, as much as would like to look at everything. I like the external size of the 210RS, even though I still wonder how much towing would change from my Takena 1850 behind our 2008 GMC Sierra 1500 4x4 crewcab 4.10 gears 5.3v8.

Jason


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know me the dimensions of the dinette table size in a 210RS? The Jayco EXP 213 has a 38x68 dinette for comparison.

The Jayco weight on the sticker is 4,371 compared to the Outbacks 4760. I wonder if I would notice the 400lb difference?

Also the Jayco has 13" wheels compared to the Outbacks 15" wheels, do you think this would this make any difference?

Thank you!

Jason


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

IMO, the 400 lbs won't be noticed. The tires will be however. 13" don't carry near the weight that 15" can. That means you have a larger safety margin on the tires. Also, the 15" tires means the trailer will likely be taller. This results in:

1. Increased sewer pipe for dump stations








2. Increased step in height









3. Increased ground clearance for uneven ground








4. Increased drag due to a higher profile behind the truck









Your decision here...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

roguegaston said:


> I sat in a few other trailers and they each have their pos/neg features. I keep coming back to the 210RS. It may come down to what is available nearby, as much as would like to look at everything. I like the external size of the 210RS, even though I still wonder how much towing would change from my Takena 1850 behind our 2008 GMC Sierra 1500 4x4 crewcab 4.10 gears 5.3v8.
> 
> Jason


When we were looking for TT's, we were spoiled with our king bed in the coleman pop up that we had. After looking in a few trailers, we found most beds were queen size until we found the OB 250RS. We didn't even notice the flipped axle or the tire size - it was the king bed and the roominess that sold us.....I've been in lots of TT at shows even after purchasing our OB and have to say that the OB's layout design is quite nice. I am sure you would be happy with the 210RS.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

roguegaston said:


> Well, I sat in a 210RS for a few min. and I'm not sure what it is, but I don't like being in it as much as I like being in my little Takena 1850. Perhaps it is the height of the windows, the colors, or just feeling cramped. I don't know. I will have to see if I can find a 250RS to look at. Other then the front bunks, is the rest of a 280RS the same as the 250RS? The local dealer has a 280RS on their lot. I will see if I can imagine there being bunks up there. Part of the problem I see, is that I would like to keep a large dining table. The table in the 250RS is a fair amount smaller then the one I currently have up front. I guess everything is a compromise.
> 
> hmm, the search continues...


The bunks & bathroom are the same between the 210 RS and the 250RS. Everything from the bathroom, back, is the same between the 250RS and the 280RS, although the galley section and rear door are shifted slightly towards the rear of the trailer on the 280RS.
I hear you on the dining table. Our last trailer had a U-shaped dinette that converted to a queen bed. The dinette on the 250RS is nice, but definitely smaller.
We were sold on the open roominess of the 250RS.

Good luck on your decision

Doug


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

The increased wheel size is a big difference. My Jayco was always a pain when it came to draining the sewer hose. With the much higher 210, it is no longer an issue.


----------



## roguegaston (Apr 5, 2010)

I just came across another option that looks interesting. The K-Z Spree 245KS comes in at about the same weight as the Outback 210RS and has a similar floor plan to the Outback 250RS. While the K-Z Spree 220KS is lighter then the Outback 210RS. Too bad the closest dealer is several hours drive away from here.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I recently purchased an Outback after looking since last summer. The first thing I did was pull up each manufacturer specs from their website and compared things like: bed sizes (the KZ bunks are 28x75 and outbacks are 34x74), placement of things/layout, length to tow and weights (eliminated alot for me right from the get go), fresh/black/grey tank capacities, furnace BTU's and A/C (I prefered ducted), water heater electric/gas combo, tub surrounds (tub, step tub verses shower pan and some brands don't have the enclosure so you are going to destroy the wall after a few seasons of use), enclosed underbelly's, size of slides, and various options I wanted like the outdoor stove, fan in the bathroom, tv placement, light cabinets so it didn't seem as dark/small inside, overall quality of things like the cabinets and metal drawer guides. I went with Outback after going into several other brands and checking them out. I had a Trail Lite (by R Vision) prior and did not care for the quality of the cabinets or how they were mounted, plastic drawer glides, no tub enclosures, smaller tank capacities. I simply liked Outbacks better than the others and decided with the kids and pets the model that would work best for us and what I was still comfortable towing. Lots of options on various things but the ticket is finding what you want for length and weight, then layout and quality. The only downside I have found with Outback is their bathroom sizes compared to other brands. Good luck with whatever choice you make!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Steffanie622 said:


> . The only downside I have found with Outback is their bathroom sizes compared to other brands. Good luck with whatever choice you make!


That's a pretty good summary of a good approach when RV shopping ;-)

And the "#1" reason for us choosing a bigger, heaver floor plan.. .was the BATHROOM in the Sydney 290RLS.... It is HUGE and I love the standard residential sized sink, and HIGH counter top.


----------



## topjudge (Feb 23, 2011)

luverofpeanuts said:


> So far I like the Outback better then the TC except for the following. The extra step to get into the Outback, the door that does not open very far (has a rod that keeps it from hitting the awning), the decor (what are they thinking?) nothing matches the cushions are different from the walls which is different from the bed/blinds. It also seems like the bed is wider then it is long, my feet hang over the edge, I guess we could always sleep the other direction.


I've not compared to these trailer directly, but thought I'd chime in with an initial few thoughts on your comment. 

Extra Step. I consider this a good thing for two reasons. In my previous trailer, I only had two steps...but the first step could often be very tall step if the sites sloping at all. In addition, this is a side effect of the Outback being a little higher than the average trailer which is better for clearance purposes...especially simply backing into some driveways.
Agreed on the door. My door is the same... I don't think the little rod is expressly for the purpose of not hitting awning...it's more to just hold the door...but it does keep it off the awning arm. <sigh>
Is the TC bed longer? I think the bed lengths are pretty common among trailers...and both appear to be considered "Rear King Slides". If you'd laid down in 'em both, then I'd guess you'd know. My feet over hang in my short queen bed... <sigh> I don't like it either.
Decor... it's all personal preference ;-) we tend to make custom covers for most seating surfaces anyway. We have dogs and cats that often travel with us.
I personally like the fit and feel of the Outbacks better than other I looked. Good luck in your comparison! Lots of people to help sway you here ;-)

Holman's has a 2011 listed on their website for $21,500...and if you click the link they'll send an email with an even better price (probably). Compare it to what your dealer is quoting you. In my situation, it was better than what the local dealer was offering for a year older (but new) and including my trade. Holman's was cheaper and I still had my old camper to sell.

Word on the street is that more than one person has driven from the NorthWest to Lakeshore or Holman's to fetch a trailer ;-)
[/quote]

I'm one from the Northwest (Idaho) that's planning to pick up my Outback from Holman. Works out great as we were planning a trip to South Dakota anyway for a vacation this June and that's about half way. Not a bad way to save about $4500.


----------

